# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Crockpot Dal

## Bigshotvictoria

Slow-Cooker Dal




Place all the ingredients in crockpot, let it go on low for 7-8 hours or high for 3-4 hours and youre golden. So, heres the recipe:

Easy and Healthy Slow Cooker Dal
Serves 6
2 cups plain lentils 
1 15oz can of diced tomatoes (no salt added is best) 
9-10oz of fresh spinach (the whole bag) 
1 onion, chopped 
4 cups chicken (or vegetbale) stock/broth (preferably low or no sodium) 
1 tbsp garlic, chopped 
1 tbsp ginger, chopped 
1 tbsp curry powder 
1.5 tbsp curry paste (I used Pataks, and it was fine) 
1-2 tsp garam masala 
1/2 tsp cumin 
1/2 tsp coriander 
Pinch of sugar 
1 tbsp lemon juice 
Cilantro 
Instructions (brace yourselfits almost too easy)
1. Combine all ingredients, except for the cilantro and lemon juice, into the slow cooker 
2. Cook on high for 3-4 hours or on low for 7-8 hours. 
3. During the last hour, add in cilantro and lemon juice 
4. Top with a dollop of yogurt and more cilantro, if desired. Heaven. 

Nutrition Info (Note: this is with full-sodium chicken broth)
Makes 6 servings

Calories per serving 152 from fat 11.1
fat 1.23g
sodium 692.33g (far less with low-sodium broth)
total carbs 35.21g
From Fiber 14.5
sugars 4.78
Protein 13.12g

----------


## aragorn1500

Do you ever add chicken to this?

----------


## teacherman

This would be great with chicken and a bit of rice haha

----------

